# a simple question about E/M + V code



## ollielooya (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello from a student who is deep into studying.  This will be a simple question for a lot of your veterans out there.  When a person presents for a refill of medications, and that is all, would the V code designation be the only code utilized?  And if so, what would be the minimum the physican would have to do to add a E/M designation? ---Suzanne


----------



## LLovett (Oct 16, 2008)

If the patient is getting an extension on an existing script, ie additional 30 days so they don't run out before their next appointment, they would probably not see the provider at all and no charge would be warranted. If they are coming in for say a 3 month recheck and med refill then they would see the provider and there should be documentation of history, exam and medical decision making elements on which the E/M coding would be based. The diagnosis would be that of the problem(s) they were seen for. Hopefully I understood your question and this is what you are looking for.

Laura, CPC


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 20, 2008)

ollielooya said:


> Hello from a student who is deep into studying.  This will be a simple question for a lot of your veterans out there.  When a person presents for a refill of medications, and that is all, would the V code designation be the only code utilized?  And if so, what would be the minimum the physican would have to do to add a E/M designation? ---Suzanne



at a MINIMUM for a physician, look at 99212 (for established) - the physician would have to meet 2/3 components of the history, exam and medical decision making. A physician can also bill 99211, look at that one too. If the patient were new, look at 99201, you'll need 3/3 components.

Keep in mind the documentation has to substantiate the use of these codes!


----------

